# Looking for Expats/Re-pats in Port Elizabeth



## internationalhunt

Hello,

I'm a casting assistant on an American TV show called "House Hunters International." We are currently casting episodes of our program in Port Elizabeth and would like you to participate in our show!

Our show follows house hunters through their search for a home in countries around the world. Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. In addition, you will receive compensation for your time and efforts. Contributors should be fluent in English, between the ages of 25-50, and have bought a home in the past 2 or so years.

If you are interested in participating with our show or learning more, please contact [email protected] with "Port Elizabeth" in the subject line. Thanks!

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## kaz101

Moved to the media request section.


----------

